# Full back embroidery on T-shirt



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone embroider a full back on t-shirts. I have a request but it seems it would be very heavy. Would you use a rip away backing? Attached is the design.

It would actually only be one color on the t-shirt.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I shy away from tear away on tees due to shrinkage. The material tends to pucker around the design.

Tear away or not, its going to be itchy.


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks. I figured as much.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Greg,
They make a nylon mesh that is almost invisible and works great for t shirts. Sometimes I also use an iron on mesh . When I use iron on, I iron it on, embroider, heat again with an iron to lift off the excess and trim while warm. That comes in cutaway and iron on wash away. Both work fine for lighter designs like lettering.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

Poly Mesh backing might be a good option. It's light weight and softer than standard backing. 

Super Poly Mesh 20"x 100yd (Embroidery Backing & Topping / Poly Mesh Backing) -- Enmart Shopping Cart -- 100yd 20"x Mesh Poly Super


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

imeccentric said:


> Greg,
> They make a nylon mesh that is almost invisible and works great for t shirts. Sometimes I also use an iron on mesh . When I use iron on, I iron it on, embroider, heat again with an iron to lift off the excess and trim while warm. That comes in cutaway and iron on wash away. Both work fine for lighter designs like lettering.


Thanks, that good to know.


----------



## chicagoprinters (Jul 14, 2009)

gmille39 said:


> Does anyone embroider a full back on t-shirts. I have a request but it seems it would be very heavy. Would you use a rip away backing? Attached is the design.
> 
> It would actually only be one color on the t-shirt.



I usually shy away from that. But sometimes you have to refuse a customer if they refuse to take your advice. Because its better to turn them away, than to have a customer who isnt happy with your product. it doesnt make them feel any better if the only thing you can say in the end is "told you so".


----------



## gmille39 (Oct 18, 2006)

EnMartian said:


> Poly Mesh backing might be a good option. It's light weight and softer than standard backing.
> 
> Super Poly Mesh 20"x 100yd (Embroidery Backing & Topping / Poly Mesh Backing) -- Enmart Shopping Cart -- 100yd 20"x Mesh Poly Super


Thanks for the link. Evidentally not everyone either knows about this stuff, or doesn't use it for some reason.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

I've had to do this for several customers which always amazes me since I explain that after it's washed it will never look the same unless there is a lot of ironing involved. They don't seem to care. What I have done though is use the mesh underneath, and then lightly spray it with temporary adhesive and then a disolvable on top of the tee shirt. Using the solvy really makes the stitches not sink it. Finally I heat seal a layer of mesh which has adhesive on one side of it to the back of the stitches, this keeps it from scratching. I picked this tip up while looking at some if my kids commercially done tees that had embroidery.

hopes this helps!

Kathy Mac
Sew Much More


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

I always discourage full back embroidery on a T because the fabric doesn't have enough weight to support the stitches when washed. I can't imagine it would look good. These customers are usually trying to get the look of a screen printed back for a quantity that is too small for screen printing. I suggest they use a printer with a direct garment printer.


----------



## SewMuchMore (Mar 19, 2009)

SunEmbroidery said:


> I always discourage full back embroidery on a T because the fabric doesn't have enough weight to support the stitches when washed. I can't imagine it would look good. These customers are usually trying to get the look of a screen printed back for a quantity that is too small for screen printing. I suggest they use a printer with a direct garment printer.


Here's the kicker...... In my store I have embroidery machines, an ioline cutter so that I can cut athletic film, and........ a brother direct to garment printer. I even have a couple of tee shirts that have embroidery on the backs and the same logo in direct to garment just to show the difference. Hands down the printed tees look much better. We're also talking about a $ difference of about $30. Some customers just have a certain mindset, and they feel embroidery is better, go figure! kathy Mac


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

I've done full back on t-shirts and polos. I used cut away because of the stretchiness of some fabrics.


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

I hear that this is really good.. I have yet to try it 

Error Message - GUNOLD USA, INC. 

Cover the back from Gunold.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

FatKat Printz said:


> Cover the back from Gunold.


Cover the Back is good. Kind of pricey so I don't use it except when doing a shirt for a baby.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'va had some success using a layer of mesh followed by a layer of tear away. It all depends on the stitch count...


----------



## HGE (Mar 3, 2009)

I see on your site you offer vinyl and transfers, did you suggest these?


----------



## embroidery999 (Jun 25, 2009)

many of our cusomters to do the t-shirt at about 10-12" wide.what material you use for the clothes.so you can ask the embroidery digitizer to fix the stitches for you .
with not very heavy underlaying or you can choose the material such as the fleece or others
you can contact me if you have any question.


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

Personally, I would try to steer them away from Direct Embroidery. T Shirts do not have enough body to hold the stitching required unless you use a very supportive backing. This backing will make the T Shirt uncomfortable to wear. I would recommend that they consider a flock style heat transfer, a vinyl transfer or a cut twill style transfer. These will stand out a bit more than a standard heat transfer or a direct to garment print.


----------



## up2latemom (Jul 28, 2009)

There is also a product that you can iron over completed embroidery to solve the itch factor- I haven't tried it yet but intend to as my kiddo is a picky guy.
Soft Touch Backing 15" x 10 yard ROLL. ABC Embroidery


----------



## Flint54 (Oct 16, 2008)

You are correct, this product does improve the feel of the inside of the garment but there is still the problem of the T not having the body required itself to support the embroidery. Any embroidery on a T needs to be light and not heavy or bold, too many problems arise!


----------



## up2latemom (Jul 28, 2009)

I agree, but some people don't believe you until they aren't happy with the results. I would reccomend transfer via heat press or screen print.


----------

